# I'm a grandmother!



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

Sarah Emma Faith was born at 12:15 am, 6lbs 5 ozs, she has big blue eyes and long slender fingers and dark blond hair. She is beautiful. Rose was in hard labour all day yesterday, but by 9pm I knew something was wrong because she was screaming in agony and still the baby wasn't comming, so they gave her lots of drugs and called in a specialist, the baby was breech and they did an emergency section. They both came through ok,but it was scary for a while. In my family I guess things don't come in 3's, they come in 30's, I don't think I will forget a single day of this summer for as long as I live. One of the first places I take little Sarah will be to Sarah Fraser's grave, and to try to instill in her, all of her life, the memory of her namesake, so that long afer we have passed out of this life, someone will be here to remember that beautiful Sarah Fraser touched our lives. I didn't get to bed until 5:30 am and I am so tired I feel stoned.Thank you again, you are all so special.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

Oh, "Grandma Lori"....how wonderful! And I'm so glad everyone is alright. I love the baby's name.This is just great! Congratulations to all.NOW...can you maybe get some rest??







At least a few hours until Rose and the baby come home?Best...calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Congratulations Lori Ann on your new granddaughter. Let's hope that things will settle down for you now. Hope you have a good day or nights rest. Keep in touch.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

WOW!!YOU REALLY DO HAVE YOUR HANDS FULL!congrats,and congrats again.hope you are feeling better.wow.one day at a time! denny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is soooo cool! I'm excited for ya. Now, get in bed and take care of yourself for a little bit, okay?? Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lori Ann, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!And her name, that is so special. Hope all is well and Mother and Baby are doing great. And.......GRANDMA, too. Take care of yourself. And, please, hold and rock that precious little Sarah for me!!! Sincerely, Karen


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you Lori Ann . With all the bad things that you have been going through it is time that some good things has came your way. Please take care of yourself and hug the baby for me. God Bless and keep us in touch on how you are doing . Pat


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Congratulations Lori Ann







!!!There are always miracles amidst our lives. Enjoy this precious time and give my best to Rose and a special hug for Sarah Emma Faith.DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Thank you all so much for you good wishes and congratulations. I got back over to the hospital last night to see them. Sarah is a gem, 5 hrs between feedings, at that rate she will be sleeping through the night within a month. Rose was still very drugged and sore, she had 30 visitors yesterday, even though she asked the nurses to limit them (and they said they would)She looked so pitiful. I'll be glad when the novelty wears off for some of these people so Rose & the baby can get some rest.I didn't actually get to bed until 2am this morning, but I slept right through until 11 this morning, even the kids let me sleep which is rare, or maybe I was just so tired I didn't hear them. To be honest I still feel really tired. I did walk up to the drug store today, I found loads of meds for excess stomach acid, I picked up a couple of them, figured I would try them all and chose the best. The IBS is more or less under control at the moment, probably owning to the lg dose of elivil I took earlier in the week. I know I have to get some extra sleep before they come home but I don't know how. Kevin took a weekend job delivering sales flyers to help cover the $300 a month in travel expenses he has getting back & forth to school. But the flyers are dropped off on Friday when he is in school and its my job to roll, bag & pack them so they are ready for him, it takes about 10 hours, (besides all my regular stuff and trips to the hospital)I know I will get it done, I always manage to do the things I have to, its just that I will pay a terrible price for it. Oh well, I'll cope, I usually do. I'm practically counting down the minutes until the kids are back in school, that will be a relief to me. I better go, Kevin will be home any minute and I want to get his coffee ready before he comes in the door. Again, thank you for all your good wishes, I will be certain to pass them along to Rose.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Another weekend survived. I just wanted to let everyone know that Rose & baby Sarah came home from the hospital on Saturday, everyone is fine. We are adjusting to a crowded family life, she is so beautiful.Calida, I know that you know how to post pictures, I was wondering if I emailed you a picture of her, if you could post it on the board so everyone can get a peek at her? I would really appreciate it.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Lori Ann,I'd be delighted to do that and I'm sure everyone would love to get a peek at this new little bundle of joy!! So, e-mail away.I just hope it works. I haven't tried it since we've been on this board, but the ones I put on the old Parkview board no longer show up. Guess I could try it on this post and see what happens.Glad everyone is doing fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann,I bet being a grandmother is a real treat. I am glad to see that everyone is ok. I hope you will try to get some rest with all this activity going on. I just got back from a weeks vacation and I am beat so I can only image how tired you must be. I find it hard to catch up on my rest after burning the candle at both ends.Well talk to you soon.sea


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Oh CONGRATULATIONS Lori Ann, how wonderful! Your granddaughter has a beautiful name







I should think things are pretty tiring in your household right now from what you say... here's hoping the joy of the new baby outweighs some of the tiredness! Best wishes, Susan


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Things are very tiring here, I feel a bit like a zombie,but she is so wonderful, and so sweet. Calida I'm having trouble figuring out how to email a picture, as soon as Kevin has a minute to spare, it will be on its way.ThanksLori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Lori Ann,Do you know the filename of the picture? And/or where it is located on your computer? If you know that, in your e-mail program just click on "Attachment" and then find the file, click O.K. and then mail it.It's probably a JPG graphic file format. You might try to do a search for it. Click on Start...Find....Files and Folders. Up in the filename type in "*.jpg" (without the quotes) and click on "Find Now". That will tell you what folder it's in. (The asterisk (*) is a wildcard. It'll show you all the JPG files on your computer. Of course, I'm just guessing it is in a JPG file format.Hope that may help.calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Sorry, that was a little hard to make out on the screen.It's (asterisk-dot-jpg).







calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Thanks for the instructions, it was a great help and it appears that it worked!Thanks againLori Ann


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Lori Ann,Congrulations grandma. I do not post on this forum but came here looking for moldie. I bet that little one is beautiful, so glad all went OK for her and her mom.I will be grandma in Jan 2001 for first time to twins. a boy and a girl, we can see thm in ultra sound pictures. Can't wait to meet them in person.














------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------

